# bet



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

avatar bet

spurs
TiMVP2
LineOFire
ezealen

nuggets
Sliccat
melo4life
Melo's Answer


how it works

whoever bets in favor for spurs if they lose they have to do the nuggets avatar until end of semi finals and vice versa.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

So if I bet against the Nuggets and they lose I have to keep a Nuggets avatar for like 2 weeks?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

no avatar stays same

but you cant do that you have nuggz in your signature.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> no avatar stays same
> 
> but you cant do that you have nuggz in your signature.


That wasn't in the rules. Are you allowed to change the rules halfway through like that? There should be a rule against changing the rules like that. Except we'd need to change the rules to make it a rule. Is this possible, or does the rule apply to itself instantaneously during that one moment in time when the rule is being enacted and enforced at the same time? I don't get it.

:azdaja: :guitar:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

so if we say that the Nuggets will win, and they do, you will have to put a Nuggets avatar till the end of the semi finals??


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'll do it.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Do we need to be a supporting Member to participate bc if thats the case ill do some kind of Signature bet because the Nuggets are winning this series!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks like you need to get 2 more spurs fans, mdizz.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

theres only like 3 of us on this site dude lineofire and ezealan who hasnt been active and theroc5 who hasnt been active.

so i guess thats 2?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

So you have to find another person to participate in it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We need to get this squared away be4 7 with whats going on if we are doing anything.

and MDIZZ why is your name not under the Spurs are you not participating in this?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

It is.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

If you guys need another I'll join in.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

you still need another guy, mdizz.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No he doesn't sliccat. I already signed-up in the thread in the spurs forum.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll sign up.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Soar losers?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> Soar losers?


Yes, they are flying


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I meant sore.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

lmao...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Where's the honor here fellas? At least I was honest about not wanting to do it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

check the avatar.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

change it to a spurs avatar not custom title/avatar combo.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> change it to a spurs avatar not custom title/avatar combo.


semantics


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Props to Sliccat for going through with this.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I totally forgot about this, just changed then... sorry.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

My bad fellas totally forgot about this been pretty busy with work lately figure out how much time I missed and Ill rock it for that much longer, and I even made my Avatar Ginobli to make up for it, ohhhh how I hate the guy


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I hate the Spurs aswell, but we all have to live with it for a few more weeks...


----------

